# global post op surgery list



## Theresa Yeager (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone have or know where I can get a list of all the surgical procedures that have a global period rather it is 10 or 90 days..... Thanks!!


----------



## LindaEV (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't have a list...but here is where you can look them up...and perhaps make up your own list.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp

(Click the link and select Payment policies indicator under Type of information to view the Global period of each CPT)

I get the CPT that has them by each code.


----------



## gweedstermed (Apr 8, 2010)

*medicare global periods*

I can help you with this since I just did this myself. Follow these steps.1) go to cms.gov and on the home page scroll down until you see TOP 10 LINKS and choose (8) click on physicians fee schedule lookup. 2) look to the left and you will see a box that has PHYSICIAN FEE SCHEDULE SEARCH and click on that. 3) accept. Now you will see a box that has the years and use 2010. Then on that page you will see below SINGLE,LIST,RANGE and choose which one you want. Then below that on same page you will see a similar set of choices and click PAYMENT POLICY INDICATORS. Ten just hit next until you see HCPC box and put your code or codes in there and then it has MODIFIERS and click ( ALL ).   Thats it and have a great day ! ! !   Tom G


----------

